# Can you use short grain rice for making risotto?



## genifer (Feb 19, 2006)

I have no idea if this is a stupid question or not, but I used short grain rice for making rice pudding and was wondering if it was the same as what you'd use for making a risotto?


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

To get it right, you really need Arborio rice. Short grain, but it has more gluten than "regular" rice, which is what yields the shiny look and creamy texture (in addition to the laborious slow cooking and stirring action).


----------



## Jaxinator (Dec 28, 2009)

Mmm risotto...
I actually made some last night.

It doesn't have to Arborio.
You can use Carnaroli, vialone nano, I've even used sushi rice and it came out perfect.
If you're not making it for company or anything, I would try it with whatever short grain rice you have, and see how it comes it. It might just have the right starch content you need. I would think if it worked well for rice pudding, it would be ok for risotto.


----------



## russsk (Aug 17, 2007)

It might not be perfect, but it will work. I make mine with short-grain brown rice and it's delicious. It's the starch that makes it creamy, which is released by the cooking method.


----------



## MamaMelis (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *russsk* 
It might not be perfect, but it will work. I make mine with short-grain brown rice and it's delicious. It's the starch that makes it creamy, which is released by the cooking method.

I agree! This is what I use to make mine, most of the time, just because I always have it around.


----------



## genifer (Feb 19, 2006)

ok then!!

Any good recipe ideas?

Im struggling. I dont mind sitting there and stirring the risotto for ages, that I find theraputic, but I want an easy nutritious, sort of a one-dish recipe ...for tonight. Ive got bacon, getting some curly kale in, could do chicken (which is what I want but dont know if I want to buy it in as Im holding off doing a big shop).

I also have homemade chicken stock which I can try to sneak in (dh hates my homemade chicken broth, hehe, but if he doesnt know its in there...








, lol).

help me throw something yummy together. What herbs would you use with bacon and curly kale? Would you use italian-y sort of flavours? Or what? Ive got rosemary, oregano, cumin, corriander seed, paprika...

Inspire me!


----------



## Jaxinator (Dec 28, 2009)

Personally if I was going to use bacon I wouldn't add any other herbs or spices, the bacon and the risotto have a nice flavor as it is.

Maybe a veg instead, mushrooms or peas?


----------



## genifer (Feb 19, 2006)

sounds good, Im gonna simply add curly kale, onion, and garlic...


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *genifer* 
ok then!!

Any good recipe ideas?

Im struggling. I *dont mind sitting there and stirring the risotto for ages, that I find theraputic*, but I want an easy nutritious, sort of a one-dish recipe ...for tonight. Ive got bacon, getting some curly kale in, could do chicken (which is what I want but dont know if I want to buy it in as Im holding off doing a big shop).










me too! DH doesn't like watching me make it because, I think, he feels guilty because (to him) it looks like too much work.

Give me a glass of wine and I am more than happy to stir away. I love risotto!

The Pioneer Woman has a good recipe on her site for red pepper risotto if you ever find yourself with an abundance of those.

Sometimes I roast butternut squash chunks and sausage in the oven and use that to top my risotto. Sage is a good addition to this dish.


----------



## Jaxinator (Dec 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caneel* 

Sometimes I roast butternut squash chunks and sausage in the oven and use that to top my risotto. Sage is a good addition to this dish.

I love butternut squash risotto, I peel it, chop it into small chunks and let it warm up in the stock and just add it in. I do that with pumpkin too.


----------

